# Bicolor Working Shepherd?



## JoeyDargo (Aug 29, 2013)

Hey guys,

I've been thinking of getting a german shepherd for awhile now after my last one passed away a few months ago. I am looking for a bicolor male of working line. I want to get into schutzund and agility eventually. But I am having a hard time finding breeders that could have bicolor pups.

I've never gotten a pup from a breeder before so I really don't know where to start. I am kinda looking for a dog like this:

Blackthorn Working German Shepherds -- Coal

Can you guys suggest any breeders? I want to be able to talk to a couple so I can decide which breeder suits me best. I am located in Florida but am willing to travel anywhere in the United States or have the pup shipped to me under the conditions that the breeder would be able to match me with the right pup.

Thank you in advance.

Joey


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Christine (Blackthorn) is a member here. Have you contacted her and asked if she has any planned litters with a possibility of bi-colors?


----------



## JoeyDargo (Aug 29, 2013)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Christine (Blackthorn) is a member here. Have you contacted her and asked if she has any planned litters with a possibility of bi-colors?


Hi, I plan on contacting her very soon. Would you recommend her as a breeder? I couldn't find any reviews of her kennel, so I wasn't really sure. But her dogs are gorgeous. Do you by any chance know of any other breeders that I may be able to get in contact with?


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

Where are you? It may be easier to hook you up with someone closer. I would consider 3-4 things before color JMHO.
Christine is very knowledgeable and has a wonderful reputation.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Yes, contact her. She has a litter right now, though they may all be spoken for(not sure if she has bi's in this one) I think she would also be able to suggest other WL breeders if she doesn't have a pup that matches.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I have no personal experience, but I will say that she is on my short list for future pups. 

Bi-colors are less common than solid blacks and sables, so it may be more difficult to find one. Christine may have some suggestions, I'm less familiar with which working line kennels may have have them, especially on the East Coast.


----------



## JoeyDargo (Aug 29, 2013)

mharrisonjr26 said:


> Where are you? It may be easier to hook you up with someone closer. I would consider 3-4 things before color JMHO.
> Christine is very knowledgeable and has a wonderful reputation.


I am located in central Florida. I know that color is the last thing a potential pupp owner should consider. My preference is bicolor, I was going to discuss what I was looking for temperament wise, drive wise, and ability wise once I got into contact with the breeders. But so far have only found two breeders that look "safe" to deal with.


----------



## JoeyDargo (Aug 29, 2013)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I have no personal experience, but I will say that she is on my short list for future pups.
> 
> Bi-colors are less common than solid blacks and sables, so it may be more difficult to find one. Christine may have some suggestions, I'm less familiar with which working line kennels may have have them, especially on the East Coast.


Thank you. I don't have to have a Bi-color but if it was possible to get one, I would be willing to wait. The two GSDs that I have owned were both Bi-color and from the shelter, so I have a soft spot for Bi-colors


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Me too


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

me three! :wub: Onyx!


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

I really love the Bicolors also never able to get my hands on one though. A true bicolor is hard to find.


----------



## JoeyDargo (Aug 29, 2013)

mharrisonjr26 said:


> I really love the Bicolors also never able to get my hands on one though. A true bicolor is hard to find.


What do you mean by true bicolor? I was really fortunate to be able to find two bicolors at the SPCA. At first I just thought they were black and tan then my vet (a true GSD enthusiasts) told me that they were bicolors.


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

Well there are certain characteristics that make a dog a true bicolor. I wish I had time to explain in full. Its basically like this any dog with tan behind the ears on the stomach area or to far up the legs is a Melanistic b/t. The first pic is almost a bi color the second pic is a bicolor puppy true bicolor.


----------



## paintmefree (Aug 29, 2013)

What is bicolor

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## paintmefree (Aug 29, 2013)

Oh wow! They are beautiful. I am new to the forum and lango. Thank you for explaining it.
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes many "bicolors" are truly just black and tan extended saddles or blanket backs. The big giveaway is the tan on the chest and underside. a bicolor will have tan feet/lower limbs and minimal markings on the face, if any.

Many call zeke a bicolor but he's really just a black and tan blanket back

Christine at blackthorn has bicolors and I've noticed her litters tend to produce a lot of bicolors. I would recommend her as a breeder, I've definitely liked what I've seen (plus she has my boy's sister so can't say I'm not a little biased haha). She has several litters recently I've been following on FB and everyone seems thrilled with their pups. Many are bicolors. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

this was my bicolor Dodge, a gorgeous dog with the perfect temperament,,miss him like crazy


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I adore bicolours :wub: I agree true bicolours are hard to find but they are out there, I got my guy from Stalworth Kennels in Ontario, Canada.

Christine has a great reputation, I would certainly recommend getting in touch with her


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Drago Patriot has produced alot of bi's...he is in Alabama at Canine Concepts....I have seen the dog and some progeny and he should produce some all around dogs suitable for your needs 

Christine and I are looking on the same path for lines, so if she has what you want, that is a good choice as well...

Lee


----------



## ODINsFREKI (Jul 30, 2013)

JakodaCD OA said:


> this was my bicolor Dodge, a gorgeous dog with the perfect temperament,,miss him like crazy


Wow! That's awesome!


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

If you want to get really hardcore... My next dog will likely be from Staatmacht, top of the line dogs many Bi Colors.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Blitzkrieg1 said:


> If you want to get really hardcore... My next dog will likely be from Staatmacht, top of the line dogs many Bi Colors.


I agree. Quardes Von der staatsmacht is a bicolor they own I believe. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Blackthorn, Crooked Creek (especially litters sired by Dollar)....


----------



## JoeyDargo (Aug 29, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the input, advice and help. I will definitely be contacting these breeders and hopefully I can find what I am looking for


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I have a Coal son  Love him. I'd recommend Christine any day of the week.


----------

